# East cape lostmen SNOOK!



## JTFD (Dec 30, 2015)

Hey everyone Matt has been hammering some nice snook in the mangroves lately check him out. If you enjoy the video check out others on our channel, be sure to subscribe and like for more fishing videos! 

link to our channel, https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCO7CXqRul-oTJf7a1wFa-GA


----------

